# Loking for lunar landing type diorama pictures



## bert model maker

has anyone here made any kind of apollo lunar landing dioramas that have photos showing what you have & how you did it ? I am looking for some ideas.


----------



## steve123

Hi Bert! You doin OK?
I've been making these bases out of a big bucket of DAP Plaster of Paris. it huge..8 pounds for about 7 bucks....lots cheaper than the same stuff from scale scenics..








I never throw away any plastic molded packaging I use it to mold little bases like this.
















The last one is an early shot before I blended the colors...
The little hemispherical base with the brass tube coming out is the same stuff

Steve


----------



## John P

Not Lunar but Martian - 
http://www.inpayne.com/models/pegasusmars1.html

The base is an 11" square of foamcore. I first gave it a thin coat of white glue and sprinkled baby powder all over it. When dry, I spray-primed it. When _that_ dried, I scraped off the powder, which left an interesting ground texture behind. I then put more areas of white glue around the corners and sprinkled driveway gravel on it. Painting followed with many layers of washes and dry-brushing.



















I'd say just use grays instead of reds and it'd work.


----------



## flyingfrets

bert model maker said:


> has anyone here made any kind of apollo lunar landing dioramas that have photos showing what you have & how you did it ? I am looking for some ideas.


Depends how close to scale you want to stay Bert. The EASEP/ALSEP packages were deployed some distance from the LM. Ya might be lookin" at some serious acreage there!


----------



## bert model maker

I want to go BIG and i want to duplicate 1 of the landing sites either Apollo 15 at hadley rille or Apollo 17 at taurus litrow, The backround i want will show mountains in the distance snd all of the known surface features and landmarks of the site. I was thinking also of having a long photo panorama that that the astronauts took & i could curve on the back and have gray mortar with small pebbles about 1/4 inch deep. I like your ideas you guys and your dioramas both look great. the moon looks real i can imagine making a huge plywood base and make a huge lunar surface and hanging it on a wall, you could hang up a spaceship next to it to make it look like it is orbiting the moon. John, that really looks like mars, exact color of red. steve,If I had as much room as the model railroad guys use, i could make a multiple lunar landing dio, with a current landing going on and on the other side a decent stage left by an earlier landing. That would be garage size.


----------



## spawndude

What Apollo kit are you gonna use. I remember several threads of this subject on another model forum one got into what to use for Moon soil, colors etc.


----------



## bert model maker

the 1st lunar landing with aftermarket resin detail sets.


----------

